# The Slap (advance SP doesn't work)



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I set up an advance Season Pass for this a while back, and today I noticed that's it's in the Guide Data, but my SP (well, I guess OP now) doesn't show any upcoming. I was able to get a new OP from the listings that works, but if you're counting on an advance OP picking it up, you'd better check to be sure... (It airs this coming Thursday.)

Or any other show, I guess...I am now a little paranoid about advance OPs!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Same here and I don't have One Pass yet. All my other advanced SPs have worked to this point, so hopefully a one time thing. They probably changed the seriesId.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

When I search for this, I see three different series called The Slap. The first one has a generic discription, but the cast photo doesn't match the U.S. version. The second has the generic drama photo, but lists actors from the Australian version? Both of these show episodes on Netflix. The third for me looks like the US version.


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

When I go in to view the episode in the guide, season pass is not an option, on either of my two Roamios. I do not have OP yet.

My TiVoHD has it fine.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

EdwPowers said:


> When I go in to view the episode in the guide, season pass is not an option, on either of my two Roamios. I do not have OP yet.


Find in guide. Select. Select "Explore this show".


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

My advance SP is showing the episodes just fine. I do remember there were like 3 shows to pick from and I had to make sure based on the actors I got the right one. 

-Kevin


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kbmb said:


> My advance SP is showing the episodes just fine. I do remember there were like 3 shows to pick from and I had to make sure based on the actors I got the right one.


When I set up the advanced SP, there was only one option (on the first screen, anyway).

That's one thing I hate about the new search. Instead of just showing you what you ask for, it tries to guess what you REALLY want. And it's not always a very good guesser.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I had problems setting this up from the guide/grid. I don't know if it was related. In the past I have always been able to set up season passes from there, but this time it took me to explore the show and the only option was to set up a single recording... nothing about season passes. I had to do a search, then go to explore the show from there before I could set up a season pass. I'm pretty sure it was the same show id, too... since when I got to explore the show from the search, it was showing me that an episode was scheduled to be recorded.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

laria said:


> I had problems setting this up from the guide/grid. I don't know if it was related. In the past I have always been able to set up season passes from there, but this time it took me to explore the show and the only option was to set up a single recording... nothing about season passes. I had to do a search, then go to explore the show from there before I could set up a season pass. I'm pretty sure it was the same show id, too... since when I got to explore the show from the search, it was showing me that an episode was scheduled to be recorded.


As I indicated in my previous post, if you select "Explore this show" from the guide rather than "OnePass & other options", you should then be presented with the option to "Create a OnePass".


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> As I indicated in my previous post, if you select "Explore this show" from the guide rather than "OnePass & other options", you should then be presented with the option to "Create a OnePass".


Oops, I kind of skimmed that post because I saw OnePass and I don't think I have OnePass yet.  When I highlighted it in the guide, it said to hit enter for Season Pass (nothing about OnePass), which I did. I don't remember seeing anything to Explore This Show from the guide, but it's possible I'm just not remembering it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

laria said:


> Oops, I kind of skimmed that post because I saw OnePass and I don't think I have OnePass yet.  When I highlighted it in the guide, it said to hit enter for Season Pass (nothing about OnePass), which I did. I don't remember seeing anything to Explore This Show from the guide, but it's possible I'm just not remembering it.


Hmm. Simply highlighting it in the guide gets me nothing. I have to either "Select" it (if it is not the entry for the current time) or hit "Info". If it is a series, I am always presented with *at least* "OnePass & other options" and "Explore this show".

Edit: Just noticed you don't have the update. Let me go check my Premiere.

Edit2: Checked my Premiere and had the same thing. Then I had a thought and switched to the SD menus. Bingo. "Explore this show" not there.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> Edit2: Checked my Premiere and had the same thing. *Then I had a thought and switched to the SD menus*. Bingo. "Explore this show" not there.


The bolded part was making me wonder if we were talking about the same thing.  Since I had originally been talking about recording it from the guide, which would not have anything to do with the SD menus. So I went down to double check what the guide screen said. When I said I hit enter, I think I meant select... whatever the button is in the center of the D-pad. Not the one that this screenshot says is for doing a search. I am pretty sure before I set up the recording, the first option was just "Record this episode", but I had used the second one "Season Pass & other options".










Then on the next screen, I do see now that there is an "Explore this show" at the bottom, but I think that's a bug that you need to then go there to set up the Season Pass. It's really not obvious and after all, the option I chose from the other screen was "Season Pass", why wouldn't you bring me to somewhere that I can set up the season pass!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

It's different for an already scheduled recording.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

That is exactly how it appeared to me last night when I went to schedule the Season Pass though, only the wording was for creating a new single recording, not modify an existing one. I have scheduled Season Passes in the past this way many times and never gotten confused until now about why the screen it takes you to has no Season Pass option right there.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

laria said:


> That is exactly how it appeared to me last night when I went to schedule the Season Pass though, only the wording was for creating a new single recording, not modify an existing one. I have scheduled Season Passes in the past this way many times and never gotten confused until now about why the screen it takes you to has no Season Pass option right there.


There's something very odd about "The Slap". If I select "OnePass & other options" from the guide entry, I still don't get the option to create a OnePass. If I select "Explore this show", I do. Also, if I continue on to the "Create a OnePass" screen, the "Start from" option is "_*Year*_ 1" rather than "_*Season*_ 1".


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my tivo hasn't upgraded to 1p, but i was having the same sp issue with "the slap" as rob (added through search a while back). i checked it today, and it's resolved on its own, 2 eps scheduled to record. :up:


----------

